# Installing MP3 Player through Satellite Input?



## jmcdaniel_ee (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm interested in using the radio's sat button as an aux input to connect an MP3 player. I noticed a thread that briefly discusses how to connect an OEM tuner/antenna for satellite radio. I've looked all over crutchfield and even ebay for wiring harnesses to adapt to the sat harness providing just audio inputs, but haven't found anything. Has anyone done this, or know how to find info on the pin outs of the harness?


----------

